# Dutch Oven Cooking



## Scotty32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Is anyone into using dutch ovens over a fire? 
I'll share dinner & dessert recipes.


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bring em!!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll second that motion!


----------



## hydrant (Oct 14, 2009)

I for one would love to learn how

Bro. Steve


----------



## Scotty32 (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is a site with some good stuff using Dutch Ovens. Good for someone starting. 

http://papadutch.home.comcast.net/~papadutch/dutch-oven-recipes.htm

Under Cobblers, Take a look at the 'Easy Peach Dump Cobbler'. It is easy to make & very good. 
Made it for a stated meeting a few times, ask JTM about it.


----------



## Nate C. (Oct 24, 2009)

There's not too much that can't be done in a dutch oven. I use mine in the house more than over an open fire (just because there never seems to be enough time to squeeze in a camping trip) but the outcome is equally tasty. 

I am a BIG fan of dutch oven peach cobbler.


----------



## Joey (Oct 25, 2009)

There are several Dutch Oven cook-offs here in Gonzales each year. My favorite is the one that our church does. There is EXCELLENT food that gets cooked. :14:


----------



## rhitland (Oct 25, 2009)

I take a whole chicken and place it in my dutch oven with potatoes, onions, garlic, celery?, carrots, and really any other thing in the kitchen I think would be good in what I call a "whole chicken stew". Then fill the pot about 3/4s or until most of the side contents are covered with water or chicken broth if you want more flavor. Put that bad boy in the oven for about 2 1/2 to 3hrs at about 420 degress and presto. I have also put rice in with all that and made a whole chicken caserole. The chicken falls off the bone and is always so so awesome. With it getting cold I have busted mine out and am cleaning it for use. This year I plan to cook with it in my fireplace.


----------

